# Lack of Infidelity is boring:



## parati (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe it's juxtaposed to the thread but I have an issue: 

I am having a really hard time dealing with the lack of my GF having sex with other guys in that she bores me now that she's not doing it. I really, really like for her to have sex with other guys and I've seen her do it 4 times and would love to repeat! In the past, we were both newly separated and kind of wild and came together as FWB. We'd meet guys online for dating and MFM but lately she wants to settle back down and just be a family type woman again. Now I'm bored with that and she knows it, so she told me to go find it but tell her first. But I don't want to "cheat" on her. It was only good when we did it together. Now I don't know what to do but I know it doesn't turn me one the idea of doing this with a woman who is not my GF, and I have no desire to leave her. Any ideas on how to get her back on track to be fun again, or?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

parati said:


> Maybe it's juxtaposed to the thread but I have an issue:
> 
> I am having a really hard time dealing with the lack of my GF having sex with other guys in that she bores me now that she's not doing it. I really, really like for her to have sex with other guys and I've seen her do it 4 times and would love to repeat! In the past, we were both newly separated and kind of wild and came together as FWB. We'd meet guys online for dating and MFM but lately she wants to settle back down and just be a family type woman again. Now I'm bored with that and she knows it, so she told me to go find it but tell her first. But I don't want to "cheat" on her. It was only good when we did it together. Now I don't know what to do but I know it doesn't turn me one the idea of doing this with a woman who is not my GF, and I have no desire to leave her. Any ideas on how to get her back on track to be fun again, or?


Even though you're not married, you might want to have this moved this over to the "Sex in Marriage" forum. It just doesn't really fit here.

That said, since it seems that what you're looking for is advice w/ respect to how you can or should go about convincing your girlfriend to do something sexually that she no longer wants to do, you're probably not going to get a lot of feedback.

At least not feedback that you'll like.

I'll start...

Maybe lay off the MFM porn and treat your girlfriend more like a partner worthy of your love and respect and less like a sex prop to be used for your perpetual gratification.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You might benefit from counselling.

Failing that regular monitoring for STDs/HIV.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

A lack of infidelity is not boring to me, not at all.

In fact, I find that a complete and total lack of infidelity is a must for happiness in my life.

I can't think of a single reason why I would want my current GF to be with other guys. I have zero interest in sharing her with another man. In fact, that would be a deal breaker for me.

To each their own.
WD


----------

